# Adding center speaker



## Faded1four (Oct 24, 2018)

2013 LT with mylink. Want to add a center speaker. Since I have the pioneer headunit I should have the output for a center speaker correct? 

If not what Chanel would you splice into?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you going to use the system as a TV? Why add a center speaker? I would consider upgrading the existing speakers if you want better sound quality. If you have not already looked at this post, it is worth a look.

[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Faded1four said:


> 2013 LT with mylink. Want to add a center speaker. Since I have the pioneer headunit I should have the output for a center speaker correct?
> 
> If not what Chanel would you splice into?


What do you mean you have "The Pioneer Head Unit"? If you do not have the Pioneer system, you don't have the amplifier out back - the 7" screen isn't specific to the Pioneer option.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

What he said....I had the Pioneer system with the center speaker and removed it when i upgraded the audio system.


----------

